

(This Day in Tech) Nov. 1, 1909: ‘The Machine Stops’ - Mithrandir
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/11/1101em-forster-machine-stops/

======
ascuttlefish
This is a good story.

Manybooks has it in a variety of ebook formats
([http://manybooks.net/titles/forstereother07machine_stops.htm...](http://manybooks.net/titles/forstereother07machine_stops.html)).

Librivox has produced an audiobook version as well
(<http://www.archive.org/details/machine_stops_librivox>).

